# Ics and root.



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

Will I be able to upgrade to ICS once the upgrade hits? Will I lose root? I'm using safe strap now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

Yes you will lose root. People are saying to use Voodoo Root Keeper for OTA updates.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-razr-hacks/207061-how-keep-root-after-ics.html

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

